# Message for Jojo



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Jojo,

I have just spoken to Sunlands and they seemed lovely, but when I asked them abou tfees they told me to look on the website, it says that they are 5-700 euros per month!!! Did you mistype when you said it was that per term or is it wrong on the website??

Has somewhat put the downer on the whole thing as it will cost me a fortune to educate them all and put 2 thru uni!

Nina x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Hi Jojo,
> 
> I have just spoken to Sunlands and they seemed lovely, but when I asked them abou tfees they told me to look on the website, it says that they are 5-700 euros per month!!! Did you mistype when you said it was that per term or is it wrong on the website??
> 
> ...


Actually when I saw what jojo had written originally I thought that was a bit cheap. Mine went to private international 6 years ago (not Sunlands & in a different area though) & even then it was about 5000 euros a year per child in infants & primary - more for seondary iirc, so unfortunately I suspect that it's jojo who made the mistake!

I just looked at the website for their old school & it's nearer 7000 a year now! There is another International school near here which also charges about 500 a month.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Actually when I saw what jojo had written originally I thought that was a bit cheap. Mine went to private international 6 years ago (not Sunlands & in a different area though) & even then it was about 5000 euros a year per child in infants & primary - more for seondary iirc, so unfortunately I suspect that it's jojo who made the mistake!
> 
> I just looked at the website for their old school & it's nearer 7000 a year now! There is another International school near here which also charges about 500 a month.


Thanks for replying  I must admit that I did a sudden intake of breath when I saw the fees, mainly because I have 4 of the munchkins to put through! I really liked the head of Sunlands when I spoke to him, and he didnt seem phased by the fact that 2 of the kids are dyslexic.

I have just spoken to the international 6th form college at Calahonda and I am waiting for them to ring back, they sound like they would suit my 15 year old so I am hoping that the fees wont mean that we have to eat the dogs to survive!

Whereabouts are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Thanks for replying  I must admit that I did a sudden intake of breath when I saw the fees, mainly because I have 4 of the munchkins to put through! I really liked the head of Sunlands when I spoke to him, and he didnt seem phased by the fact that 2 of the kids are dyslexic.
> 
> I have just spoken to the international 6th form college at Calahonda and I am waiting for them to ring back, they sound like they would suit my 15 year old so I am hoping that the fees wont mean that we have to eat the dogs to survive!
> 
> Whereabouts are you if you dont mind me asking?


I'm in Javea on the Costa Blanca - about halfway between Valencia & Alicante.

Could your younger 2 not go into Spanish state school? They are certainly young enough. My younger daughter is also dyslexic, and for the past 3 years has received lots of extra help in school (although they don't actually like to use the term 'dyslexic':confused2 such as extra time allowed for exams & extra one-to-one reading lessons outside the class.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oooooops, I have aconfession!!! I did mean 700 a month. I'm so sorry!! The only good thing is that its a lot cheaper than most private schools in the UK! I'm really sorry my mistake

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Oooooops, I have aconfession!!! I did mean 700 a month. I'm so sorry!! The only good thing is that its a lot cheaper than most private schools in the UK! I'm really sorry my mistake
> 
> Jo xxx


 Its ok  I have recovered from the shock and think that I may have come up with a solution that doesnt involve eating roast newfoundland!

I have spoken to a few of the schools now, and the one that I am leaning towards is Benalmadena, I had a long chat with the head and he seemed really switched on and gave me a few options regarding the eldest child that I hadnt even considered! Obviously I need to come out and do a lookysee to be able to be sure, but I am feeling much more confident about it all now 

I have spoken to some rental agencies out there and I am waiting for them to come back to me, as I have decided to follow the popular advice and rent first, though whether they will be able to find us somewhere big enough that will take 5 huge dogs is another matter!


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm in Javea on the Costa Blanca - about halfway between Valencia & Alicante.
> 
> Could your younger 2 not go into Spanish state school? They are certainly young enough. My younger daughter is also dyslexic, and for the past 3 years has received lots of extra help in school (although they don't actually like to use the term 'dyslexic':confused2 such as extra time allowed for exams & extra one-to-one reading lessons outside the class.


I did consider putting them into the local school, but as we are renting and not sure what village we might end up in that may mean more upheaval for them, also if it doesnt work out they would have missed out on a years worth of the UK's system and I dont know how that would effect them.

Oooh I dont know, my 9 year old struggles to write in English, I dont know that he would cope :confused2: more to think about!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think in general kids under 10 learn quickly in Spanish schools. My daughter who was 10 when we arrived went into Sunlands, but after a year (the recession and exchange rate drop) we took her out and put her into a state school. Sadly this didnt work as the state school wasnt a good one and it was the British who were the problem there NOT the Spanish, so we put her backinto Sunlands. However, she wanted to go back into state school, so we found another one, a secondary school instead of a primary and this time she seems fairly happy and is picking up the language well Shes nearly 13yo now and incredibly hormonal - at this precise moment in time she's having a major tantrum cos she doesnt understand her maths homework, so my OH is trying to go thru it - but Spanish maths is totally different to english maths - and now he's about to throw the book across the room too - hhhmmm, the joys of parenthood! 

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think in general kids under 10 learn quickly in Spanish schools. My daughter who was 10 when we arrived went into Sunlands, but after a year (the recession and exchange rate drop) we took her out and put her into a state school. Sadly this didnt work as the state school wasnt a good one and it was the British who were the problem there NOT the Spanish, so we put her backinto Sunlands. However, she wanted to go back into state school, so we found another one, a secondary school instead of a primary and this time she seems fairly happy and is picking up the language well Shes nearly 13yo now and incredibly hormonal - at this precise moment in time she's having a major tantrum cos she doesnt understand her maths homework, so my OH is trying to go thru it - but Spanish maths is totally different to english maths - and now he's about to throw the book across the room too - hhhmmm, the joys of parenthood!
> 
> Jo xxx


I LOL at the comment about your DH!! Who will you calm down first?

I am feeling much much more like this is a possibility, I am thinking of renting our UK home out, we have someone who is desperate to buy it but hasnt sold hers yet, but this way I leave myself a bolt hole if it all goes pete tong.

I have just realised - your daughter beame fluent enough to cope in spanish secondary in 3 years??!!! Well done her! She must be really bright!

Did you sell your UK home?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nina874 said:


> I LOL at the comment about your DH!! Who will you calm down first?
> 
> I am feeling much much more like this is a possibility, I am thinking of renting our UK home out, we have someone who is desperate to buy it but hasnt sold hers yet, but this way I leave myself a bolt hole if it all goes pete tong.
> 
> ...


at the age your younger ones are it would probably take less than a year:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think in general kids under 10 learn quickly in Spanish schools. My daughter who was 10 when we arrived went into Sunlands, but after a year (the recession and exchange rate drop) we took her out and put her into a state school. Sadly this didnt work as the state school wasnt a good one and it was the British who were the problem there NOT the Spanish, so we put her backinto Sunlands. However, she wanted to go back into state school, so we found another one, a secondary school instead of a primary and this time she seems fairly happy and is picking up the language well Shes nearly 13yo now and incredibly hormonal - at this precise moment in time she's having a major tantrum cos she doesnt understand her maths homework, so my OH is trying to go thru it - but Spanish maths is totally different to english maths - and now he's about to throw the book across the room too - hhhmmm, the joys of parenthood!
> 
> Jo xxx


pm me before you chuck the maths books out


maths is my specialty


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> at the age your younger ones are it would probably take less than a year:clap2:



What, as in reading writing and talking? That is unbelievable!! You cant help but worry about how they will cope, and DS aged 9 has found the whole schooling process to be very very frustrating, so I am loathe to do anything that will upset his balance. I know the youngest will peobably cope as he takes everything in his stride.... who knows? Oh decisions decisions....


----------

